# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.26.02 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

V3.26.02
-------------------- *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added GT-I8262B Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I8550E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I8550L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9205 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9210 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9210T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9230 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9235 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I8580 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9295 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9301Q Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9508V Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9195I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G730A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-G730W8 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-G730V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/MEID/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T210 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T2105 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T210L Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T210R Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T211 Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T211M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T212 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T215 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T217A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T217S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/MEID/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T217T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T230 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T230NU Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T231 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T232 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T235 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-T235Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-T237P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T2519 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T2556 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T2558 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T255S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SC-04E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9506 *OneKey Recovery(4.2.2/4.3/4.4.2/5.0.1)
> Added GT-I9158P *OneKey Recovery(4.3)
> Added GT-I9295 *OneKey Recovery(4.2.2)
> Added GT-S7572 *OneKey Recovery(4.1.x/4.2.x)
> Added GT-S7898 *OneKey Recovery(4.1.x/4.2.x)
> Added SC-03E *OneKey Recovery(4.2.2)
> Added SCH-I699I *OneKey Recovery(4.2.2)
> Added SCH-P709 *OneKey Recovery(4.2.2)
> Added GT-I9152P *OneKey Recovery(4.3)
> Added SM-A700K *OneKey Recovery(4.4.4)
> Added SM-A700S *OneKey Recovery(4.4.4)
> Added SM-A700YD *OneKey Recovery(4.4.4)  [MTK]
> Added MTK Remove Screenlock via Meta Mode
> Added MTK IMEI Repair (Beta)
> Added MTK OneKey Root function  *Fixed:*
> Added P2P download function for update tool (Beta)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورين يا اخوان

----------

